# how many cardinal tetras



## eddyboy (19 Jan 2010)

Hi guys just wanted some advice about how many cardinals would look good in my 350l tank. The tank is 4ft x 2ft x 2ft. I already have 12 cardinals,a pair of blue rams, 5 ottos, about 9 shrimp and 10 pygmy corysdoras. The tank looks abit on the empty side and needs some more fish. It is filtered by 3x external filters,reana xp3, tetra tec 700 and 600.

cheers

eddy


----------



## Themuleous (19 Jan 2010)

Humm if it were my tank I put in 60-70 if not a few more. I've had 45ish cherry barbs in my 250lt and it was by no means 'full'

Sam


----------



## chris1004 (19 Jan 2010)

Hi,

The more the merrier within reason. I have a shoal of about 50 in a 250L and there by no means crowded. In fact i'm certain they love the security safety in numbers brings.

Regards Chris.


----------



## eddyboy (20 Jan 2010)

so looks like I got room to up the numbers a fair bit. Thanks for your help


----------



## Ben M (20 Jan 2010)

agreed, the bigger the shoal the more impressive it looks


----------



## mlgt (21 Jan 2010)

Do post pics when you get the extra fish.

Ive got around 40 in my 180l tank and they look lovely especially during feeding time.

Its a frenzy!


----------



## eddyboy (21 Jan 2010)

will post pics when I can afford to get more cardinals. Has any one ever bought fish from ebay? Found some one selling cardinals for about Â£22 for 20, the cheapest I have found. Never done the mail order fish thing.


----------



## Ben M (26 Jan 2010)

i have never bought fish off the internet. but that is definitely a good price. my lfs sells them at Â£2 each.


----------



## Nick16 (26 Jan 2010)

surely a 4x2x2 tank works out about 430-450L?


----------



## Celestial (26 Jan 2010)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> surely a 4x2x2 tank works out about 430-450L?



432 Litres when full to the brim to be precise


----------



## Nick16 (26 Jan 2010)

now do the same calculation using feet rather than cm's for the measurements. it comes to nearer 450L for some reason. even though 60cm is very nearly 2ft!


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Jan 2010)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> now do the same calculation using feet rather than cm's for the measurements. it comes to nearer 450L for some reason. even though 60cm is very nearly 2ft!



because there is a slight difference, you are using rounded numbers, to be precise, 1ft isnt exactly 30cm, it is 30.48

cm = (120 x 60 x 60) / 1000 = 432l

feet (but convereted to cm) = (121.92 x 60.96 x 60.96) /1000 = 453l

You wouldnt think it would make that much difference though!


----------

